# LSOL June - Has Bean Exclusive!



## fatboyslim

That's right! For my first coffee in charge of LSOL I've managed to get my hands on a rather special and exclusive coffee from Has Bean!

Guest slot sign up is below but there is now a 500g-per-month subscription option available priced at £40 per quarter on top of the original 1kg-per-month now priced at £70 a quarter.

Sign up here!!!

There is no limit on the number of guest slots yet but one may be imposed depending on how many new subscribers we get.

500g of this exclusive and super exciting coffee is £14.50 delivered!

1. @foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sign up here!!!

There is no limit on the number of guest slots yet but one may be imposed depending on how many new subscribers we get.

500g of this exclusive and super exciting coffee is £14.50 delivered!

1. @foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## fatboyslim

Next person to add their name should probably remove the tag from foundry or poor Lee is going to get spammed!


----------



## johnealey

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## fatboyslim

@fluffles am I assuming you want a guest slot?


----------



## fluffles

fatboyslim said:
 

> @fluffles am I assuming you want a guest slot?


Alas not this time, I've got way too much coffee and I need to run down my supplies. Thanks for the thought though


----------



## fatboyslim

fluffles said:


> Alas not this time, I've got way too much coffee and I need to run down my supplies. Thanks for the thought though


You're majorly missing out


----------



## Daren

fluffles said:


> Alas not this time, I've got way too much coffee and I need to run down my supplies. Thanks for the thought though


Freezer time!


----------



## fatboyslim

Need to hurry this along. Guest sign up closes this evening! Come on people, this coffee won't be available to buy!

Join in the fun as we try to guess the origin/processing method etc.


----------



## Morningfuel

I'd be in on this had I not just paid for a hasbean in my mug sub!


----------



## fluffles

Daren said:


> Freezer time!


It's all in the freezer! Trouble is my kids like fish fingers, peas and ice cream too


----------



## jkb89

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4. jkb89

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## adz313

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4. jkb89

5. adz313

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## MarkT

I would like to have an extra 500g please. Since it's exclusive. I want to freeze this.

Would someone add me to the guess slot please. Don't know how to do it in Tapatalk. Lol

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4. jkb89

5. adz313

6.MarkT ( in addition to his sub )

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## coyote

One question, in other thread I put my self for 1kg per quarter! Is this the same coffee - Has Bean Exclusive or is there difference between 1kg and 500gr subscribtion?

Thanks


----------



## fatboyslim

coyote said:


> One question, in other thread I put my self for 1kg per quarter! Is this the same coffee - Has Bean Exclusive or is there difference between 1kg and 500gr subscribtion?
> 
> Thanks


There is only one LSOL coffee per month, this thread is for guest slots. People who don't want to sign up for the whole quarter (3 month period).


----------



## Daren

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4. jkb895.

5. adz313

6. MarkT ( in addition to his sub )

7.

8.

9.

10.

This offer closes tonight (Friday 2nd June).


----------



## jkb89

Is it possible I could have 2 slots if no one else wants any?


----------



## Daren

jkb89 said:


> Is it possible I could have 2 slots if no one else wants any?


Add your second request as guest number 11. If the first 10 slots don't get filled then we will bump up your second slot (hope that makes sense?)


----------



## jkb89

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4. jkb89

5. adz313

6. MarkT ( in addition to his sub )

7.

8.

9.

10.

11. jkb89 (second slot if available)


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm seriously considering getting myself a guest slot as well. We may not see a coffee this good for this price ever again!


----------



## Daren

Payment details have been PM'd to all guests listed above. If you don't receive the PM please let me know.

For anyone else reading this.... Get in on the action NOW!!!! Guest slots will be closing shortly. To recap - £14.50 gets you 500kg of a mystery bean roasted by HasBean. It is a forum exclusive! Chatter/debate/tips/brewing recommendations/tasting notes will follow on this thread. The bean will be revealed a few weeks after delivery.


----------



## Elcee

Daren said:


> Payment details have been PM'd to all guests listed above. If you don't receive the PM please let me know.
> 
> For anyone else reading this.... Get in on the action NOW!!!! Guest slots will be closing shortly. To recap - £14.50 gets you 500kg of a mystery bean roasted by HasBean. It is a forum exclusive! Chatter/debate/tips/brewing recommendations/tasting notes will follow on this thread. The bean will be revealed a few weeks after delivery.


£14.50 for 500 kg! I'm not sure I want to put HasBean out of business


----------



## johnealey

Daren said:


> Guest slots will be closing shortly. To recap - £14.50 gets you 500kg of a mystery bean roasted by HasBean. It is a forum exclusive! QUOTE]
> 
> Lordy, and I thought I'd signed up for 500g, Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think we're going to need a bigger freezer":exit:
> 
> John


----------



## Daren

Elcee said:


> £14.50 for 500 kg! I'm not sure I want to put HasBean out of business


Postage is £600 each

Alternatively you can go for 500g option


----------



## fatboyslim

Yeh 500kg does seem like a lot ?


----------



## Daren

Glad you are all on form tonight (unlike myself!)


----------



## Daren

Get in on the action NOW!!!! Guest slots will be closing shortly. To recap - £14.50 gets you 500g of a mystery bean roasted by HasBean. It is a forum exclusive! Chatter/debate/tips/brewing recommendations/tasting notes will follow on this thread. The bean will be revealed a few weeks after delivery.

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4. jkb89

5. adz313

6. MarkT ( in addition to his sub )

7.

8.

9.

10.

11. jkb89 (second slot if available)


----------



## jkb89

Do I get my second slot, before I pay


----------



## Daren

jkb89 said:


> Do I get my second slot, before I pay


Hang fire on your payment JK.... as soon as we close this for new guests I'll let you know (but its looking good for you!!)


----------



## Daren

10PM bump... come on - you know you want this!


----------



## Hibbsy

No more takers for a exclusive coffee from Has Bean ?


----------



## filthynines

Oh go on then.

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4. jkb89

5. adz313

6. MarkT ( in addition to his sub )

7. Filthynines

8.

9.

10.

11. jkb89 (second slot if available)


----------



## fatboyslim

I'll grab a guest slot for my mate who isn't on the forum


----------



## JKK

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4. jkb89

5. adz313

6. MarkT ( in addition to his sub )

7. Filthynines

8. JKK

9.

10.

11. jkb89 (second slot if available)

cheers


----------



## fatboyslim

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4. jkb89

5. adz313

6. MarkT ( in addition to his sub )

7. Filthynines

8. JKK

9.

10.

11. jkb89 (second slot if available)

12. fatboyslim

cheers


----------



## Rom

I've just a quick scan of this before leaving for work. If still available I'd like a guest slot please.


----------



## Flying_Vee

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4. jkb89

5. adz313

6. MarkT ( in addition to his sub )

7. Filthynines

8. JKK

9.Rom

10. Flying_vee

11. jkb89 (second slot if available)

12. fatboyslim

I'll have a go. I've dropped Rom in too


----------



## fatboyslim

1. foundrycoffeeroasters.com

2. Systemic Kid

3. johnealey

4. jkb89

5. adz313

6. MarkT ( in addition to his sub )

7. Filthynines

8. JKK

9.Rom

10. Flying_vee

11. jkb89 (second slot if available)

12. fatboyslim

13.

14.

15.

Super duper last chance! If anyone wants a second slot now is your chance!


----------



## Nod

Hi Mark just checking I am down for 1kg normal LSOL subscription - I have PMed but have had problems in the Past with Tapatalk... thanks


----------



## fatboyslim

Nod said:


> Hi Mark just checking I am down for 1kg normal LSOL subscription - I have PMed but have had problems in the Past with Tapatalk... thanks


I hadn't got a response from you so yes tapatalk sent your PM to the abyss. I've put you on the list now


----------



## Nod

Phew!! Thanks a lot Mark... Tapatalk is hopeless I sent two messages... I have been on LSOL since the beginning and love it! Thanks a lot


----------



## Daren

For the info of guests who have signed up today - I will PM you payment details later today when I'm home.


----------



## fatboyslim

That's it! Guest slot sign up is now closed! (PM me with the best heart-felt pleading you can manage if you still want in).


----------



## Daren

@Nod - I just sent you a PM with payment details. Let me know if you don't get it


----------



## Daren

That's it - everyone that has shown an interest should have now received a PM with payment details. If you don't have one please PM me.

I do not intend to message everyone to confirm the money has been received. Please assume it has arrived unless I contact you direct by PM to say otherwise.

I hope you all enjoy the coffee!!


----------



## Daren

Just waiting on 10 more payments folks!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Just paid (subscriber from last Q) - I have also notified you of a change of address.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Just paid £70.00 via Paypal. Thanks


----------



## Daren

Just waiting for 1 subscriber and 1 guest to pay now.


----------



## Ghostrider

Damn it, missed this by a whisker. That'll teach me to look in more regularly!


----------



## fatboyslim

Coffee is being roasted Tuesday and dispatched Wednesday by 2nd class postage. Hopefully be with you by Friday or Saturday.


----------



## adz313

fatboyslim said:


> Coffee is being roasted Tuesday and dispatched Wednesday by 2nd class postage. Hopefully be with you by Friday or Saturday.


Ace - thanks @fatboyslim @Daren for sorting


----------



## unoll

Thanks guys. Looking forward to this one, and it looks like it'll arrive just in time too.


----------



## MarkT

Thanks guys, gonna start making freezer space. Lol


----------



## Rom

Excited









thanks to both of you for sorting this


----------



## fatboyslim

Our coffee has just been roasted ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Who's that roasting?


----------



## fatboyslim

urbanbumpkin said:


> Who's that roasting?


Roasted by Tim!


----------



## jkb89

Where's Roland?


----------



## fatboyslim

jkb89 said:


> Where's Roland?


I think he took the pic!


----------



## Drewster

Mmmmmmm my bag looks good!!


----------



## Missy

Can I get clarification as to which of these beans are mine? Is it pick your own?


----------



## fatboyslim

Missy said:


> Can I get clarification as to which of these beans are mine? Is it pick your own?


Oh I'm so sorry @Missy, just got an email from Has Bean saying they ran out just before doing your order and you were last on the list.

They said they can send you some Lavazza beans they had in a tin sat on a shelf though, hope thats ok


----------



## Rom

Tim doesn't look very happy about posing for a photo for us


----------



## Missy

fatboyslim said:


> Oh I'm so sorry @Missy, just got an email from Has Bean saying they ran out just before doing your order and you were last on the list.
> 
> They said they can send you some Lavazza beans they had in a tin sat on a shelf though, hope thats ok


Yeah that's fine... If it's good enough for DFK it's good enough for me...


----------



## Phobic

fatboyslim said:


> Our coffee has just been roasted 


this set's the new standard for LSOL, we get to see the beans being roasted as well!

pretty cool


----------



## jlarkin

Phobic said:


> this set's the new standard for LSOL, we get to see the beans being roasted as well!


It's great to see somebody enjoying practicing their art so much as well...


----------



## Daren

Phobic said:


> this set's the new standard for LSOL, we get to see the beans being roasted as well!
> 
> pretty cool


I want to see the beans being picked for the next one ?


----------



## hotmetal

In amongst all those has beans there is bound to be some wanna beans. Maybe he's just concentrating hard trying to spot them and wheech them out?


----------



## Phobic

Daren said:


> I want to see the beans being picked for the next one 


I really like to read about the origin of the beans on Hasbean when they do it, had a few which are specific batches which can be tracked to a row of bushes with photos of the pickers. it's great to look at and track where they are on google earth.

one of these was at a remote farm which had to carry the beans out via donkey, I've always wanted to know what the donkey's name was!


----------



## fatboyslim

Phobic said:


> I really like to read about the origin of the beans on Hasbean when they do it, had a few which are specific batches which can be tracked to a row of bushes with photos of the pickers. it's great to look at and track where they are on google earth.
> 
> one of these was at a remote farm which had to carry the beans out via donkey, I've always wanted to know what the donkey's name was!


I've got a bit of blurb to go with this coffee, written by Roland. I will publish it along with the big reveal of origin etc in a few weeks!


----------



## jkb89

Is it here yet??


----------



## Daren

Phobic said:


> I really like to read about the origin of the beans on Hasbean when they do it, had a few which are specific batches which can be tracked to a row of bushes with photos of the pickers. it's great to look at and track where they are on google earth.
> 
> one of these was at a remote farm which had to carry the beans out via donkey, I've always wanted to know what the donkey's name was!


I only want coffee that has been transported by Derek the Donkey... He's the best


----------



## Phobic

Daren said:


> I only want coffee that has been transported by Derek the Donkey... He's the best


not Dominic the Donkey, hee Haw, HEE haw!?


----------



## fatboyslim

Who will get their beans first??????


----------



## Drewster

fatboyslim said:


> Who will get their beans first??????


Tippy-Tappy......

Tippy-Tappy......

Tippy-Tappy......

Not me yet....

Tippy-Tappy......

Tippy-Tappy......

Tippy-Tappy......


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> Tippy-Tappy......
> 
> Tippy-Tappy......
> 
> Tippy-Tappy......
> 
> Not me yet....
> 
> Tippy-Tappy......
> 
> Tippy-Tappy......
> 
> Tippy-Tappy......


Bingo!!!!!!!

Nice little pack containing 4 bright red Has been Bags


----------



## fatboyslim

Drewster said:


> Bingo!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice little pack containing 4 bright red Has been Bags


Picture or it didn't happen ?


----------



## Drewster

fatboyslim said:


> Picture or it didn't happen 


I think everybody knows what Hasbean bags look like ;-)

Although these do have LSOL labels on them


----------



## filthynines

Received my 500g just - cool to see "Lighter Side of Life" printed on them.


----------



## MSM

Yep, arrived and sooo looking forward to trying them!


----------



## fatboyslim

Be sure to let some of your stash rest for espresso use ?


----------



## paul whu

Beans arrived in Labour Party red bags. I like them already.


----------



## Dayks

Yep mine just arrived too.


----------



## Rhys

Sat with a syphon made from these beauties! Already had two espressos made from a secret HasBean delivery (available to newsletter subscribers only) so pushing it a bit caffeine-wise, though the water was boiling within minutes of answering the door to the postie







The other bag is in the freezer.. I've got 3 HasBean coffees open this month now (got the #SSSSS as well..)

As a disclaimer, I'm not offering origins, processes or tasting notes etc. to these as I allready know what they are. I've been sworn to secrecy and rightly so..


----------



## dan1502

Rhys said:


> Sat with a syphon made from these beauties! Already had two espressos made from a secret HasBean delivery (available to newsletter subscribers only) so pushing it a bit caffeine-wise, though the water was boiling within minutes of answering the door to the postie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other bag is in the freezer.. I've got 3 HasBean coffees open this month now (got the #SSSSS as well..)
> 
> As a disclaimer, I'm not offering origins, processes or tasting notes etc. to these as I allready know what they are. I've been sworn to secrecy and rightly so..


Yes, I have the SSSSS bag the LSOL and also ordered a kg of those in the newsletter but they had run out so they sent me the Costa Rican beans in the newsletter instead and I still haven't finished the last LSOL.


----------



## MarkT

Mine has also arrived too. And straight into freezer except one bag. Lol


----------



## fatboyslim

MarkT said:


> Mine has also arrived too. And straight into freezer except one bag. Lol


Soooo many beans!!!


----------



## Rhys

dan1502 said:


> Yes, I have the SSSSS bag the LSOL and also ordered a kg of those in the newsletter but they had run out so they sent me the Costa Rican beans in the newsletter instead and I still haven't finished the last LSOL.


I've only fnished January's lol. Still got at least half a bag each of the others (I don't drink much caffeine in preference for decaf). My freezer, to say the least, is pretty well stocked!


----------



## Daren

Rhys said:


> As a disclaimer, I'm not offering origins, processes or tasting notes etc. to these as I allready know what they are. I've been sworn to secrecy and rightly so..


One word and you're toast! I've reserved a room next to Julian Assange just in case


----------



## Phobic

got mine too, mmmmmm peabody, looking forward to trying these in the morning.


----------



## Doozerless

My 500g is waiting for me at the airport and this time tomorrow I'll be enjoying a brew in the SW of France.


----------



## fatboyslim

Doozerless said:


> My 500g is waiting for me at the airport and this time tomorrow I'll be enjoying a brew in the SW of France.


Glad you managed to sort something!


----------



## Kman10

No beans for me yet


----------



## johnealey

Guest slot beans arrived. Thanks all for organising.

John


----------



## MarkT

fatboyslim said:


> Soooo many beans!!!


Yeah I am over flowing with beans now. Got 2 bags from Jolly bean in the freezer and one bag from last month LSOL, 2 bags of April coffee from Will. So yes quite a lot. Lol


----------



## fatboyslim

Kman10 said:


> No beans for me yet


None for me either


----------



## Missy

Mine are here, arrived this morning, three direct to freezer, one in the cupboard to be launched into in the morning.


----------



## Rom

fatboyslim said:


> None for me either


Nor me


----------



## Daren

Just a card from the postman for me - grrrr ?


----------



## Rom

Daren said:


> Just a card from the postman for me - grrrr 


annoying


----------



## Rhys

Daren said:


> One word and you're toast! I've reserved a room next to Julian Assange just in case










My lips are sealed ?


----------



## Rhys

Think it'll be V60 time in the morning (well, later in the morning







) and give the syphon a rest.

This is one to savour, @fatboyslim and @Daren have certainly organised something special with this one. Cheers lads!


----------



## Phobic

made a Brazen with them.

certainly can tell the quality, rich silky mouth feel.

need to get my head around the flavors, maybe includes orange juice


----------



## Missy

Given I can neither take photos nor accurately taste coffee... I've gone with the pictures. These beans are tiny... (On the left, pictured next to last month's LSOL for comparison) and almost spherical.

At the front is a comparative "average" bean from each pile.

Even in a rubbish push through the oscar these are soft, fruity, and remarkably well balanced for a shot that went 18>38 in 23secs.

I feel like I've pulled an incredible espresso, with no effort or adjustment, which is testament to the quality of the roast and beans.

It's light and rich, with a glisten of oil on top now I've nearly finished it. Just how I like coffee!


----------



## Elcee

Mine didn't arrive yesterday unfortunately so I'll have to wait till Monday. On the bright side I can use up the last of two bags


----------



## Phobic

I think missy is spot on, well balanced is a great description. had my 3rd brazen cup and still getting OJ acidity, need to dial in better, I can tell that's there's other flavors in there.

Might swap to spro and give it a go.


----------



## fatboyslim

Might be a bit fresh for spro. Long pre-infusion if you're able to.


----------



## Kman10

Got mine today, many thanks


----------



## Rhys

V60 time....










16g and 300g of water, with a grind a bit finer than syphon. Smoooooooooth....

What's more is how clear my cup is.. I usually get a little bit of sediment clouding the bottom, but this time it's a clear as a syphon..










I'm now staring into an empty cup, wishing it was full again


----------



## Kman10

Just put some into a tub to rest, beans look very small, similar to a peaberry I had a few years ago


----------



## Rom

Got mine now









thanks a lot for arranging this









i think ill I'll start with an Aeropress in the morning.


----------



## Rhys

Tried a spro earlier, but they're far too fresh. Still, it was nice so I'm looking forward to these when they're rested as well.


----------



## unoll

Picked mine up from the postal depot today. Now I just have to resist opening them until 20th. Although the odd cheeky v60 or aeropress won't hurt.


----------



## unoll

Despite saying I wouldn't crack these open, I crumbled quicker than ryvita and had a couple of piccolos this morning and a v60 this afternoon. They're still tasting a bit roasty but I'm picking out some lovely fruity flavours coming through nicely in the milk drink. Recipe was 93°c Volvic, opv capped at 7bar, 0.5mm gicleur, in the brewtus. 16.5g of my normal ek grind in a 15g vst. 40g of espresso in about 35s.

V60 was 30g to 450g in an 02 Japanese filter. Water at 94°c when I started the pour. 90g in at start and a good stir and started pouring again at 45s. Another food stir after adding all water followed by a shake and tap. All coffee cam through in 2.50-3 mins. Tasty and sweet although I'll probably grind coarser next time around.


----------



## Phobic

unoll said:


> Now I just have to resist opening them until 20th.


20th hour?


----------



## unoll

Phobic said:


> 20th hour?


If i ever enter politics i need you to be my press officer. Of course that's what I meant


----------



## fatboyslim

Just enjoying my first brew of these. Probably need to go a bit finer on EK as total brew time was only 2:20. I'd like to see it around 2:40+

Anyway its smooth, sweet and with quite a delicate acidity. The water you use for brewed will definitely be a factor in how much acidity you get.

2/3 through my brew edit: its so smooth. A new word needs to be created to truly reflect how smooth it is. It's smoothalicious? Smoothtastic? Smoothacious?


----------



## Elcee

fatboyslim said:


> Just enjoying my first brew of these. Probably need to go a bit finer on EK as total brew time was only 2:20. I'd like to see it around 2:40+
> 
> Anyway its smooth, sweet and with quite a delicate acidity. The water you use for brewed will definitely be a factor in how much acidity you get.
> 
> 2/3 through my brew edit: its so smooth. A new word needs to be created to truly reflect how smooth it is. It's smoothalicious? Smoothtastic? Smoothacious?


Just finished my first brew of these. I used the v60 01 and the brew ran a bit quick so I'll try a slightly finer grind next time. I think they're still a bit fresh after the roast but I agree it was really smooth.

Maybe the smoothness could be represented in the number of "o"s in it? I think these are smooooooooooth.


----------



## Missy

I just can't get over how hard it is to screw these up (I will of course keep trying!) They are sweet and soft (smooth?) no matter what.


----------



## adz313

Mine arrived last Friday, and are sat waiting for me to finish off the May LSOL.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## fatboyslim

Has anyone not received their beans other than the person I already know about?


----------



## Jon

Thanks mine arrived today!


----------



## Hibbsy

Mine have arrived, Thanks, but am yet to try...


----------



## Elcee

How would you guys describe the flavours of these beans?

Also I'm wondering about freezing one of the bags. If its unopened can I just put it in the freezer?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Elcee said:


> How would you guys describe the flavours of these beans?
> 
> Also I'm wondering about freezing one of the bags. If its unopened can I just put it in the freezer?


I'd stick some tape over the 3 way valve


----------



## Wobin19

Yup mine arrived Friday too. Done a few spro's and flat whites . Go along with the smooth and quite forgiving. Enjoyable in all variations of peramiters I tried so far. Best so far has been quite a big dose 19.5 in 20 vst to 38. Lovely gloopy pour over 35 seconds. There is a delicate flavour in there that I just can't pin down yet. Very good so far but early days.


----------



## fatboyslim

Mrboots2u said:


> I'd stick some tape over the 3 way valve


I double bag mine. x2 250g bags in a Foundry 350g bag. Stops any condensation occuring inside the 250g bags on defrosting (I hope).


----------



## Elcee

Just finished up my third v60 brew of this. I let it cool for about 20 mins or so before drinking (thank you wordy email I had to send). Smooth melted chocolate is what I got. It is just creamy and so smooth. Quite delicate.


----------



## fatboyslim

Elcee said:


> Just finished up my third v60 brew of this. I let it cool for about 20 mins or so before drinking (thank you wordy email I had to send). Smooth melted chocolate is what I got. It is just creamy and so smooth. Quite delicate.


What water are you using?


----------



## Elcee

fatboyslim said:


> What water are you using?


I am using Edinburgh tap water which from what I understand is pretty soft. I am wondering if I'm brewing these beans correctly and actually bringing them out.

It wouldn't be the first time I've failed with Hasbean's stuff


----------



## Phobic

I don't know anything about edinburgh tap water but try using bottled water - there's a few very good threads on here with details based on which supermarkets you have access to.

if you want to baseline the flavors to check if you're bring things out correctly start off by cupping, or you could do a CCD as its practically impossible to over extract - that's what I tend to do cause I'm lazy...


----------



## Elcee

My V60 timings and brews seemed coming out fine but of course that might been nothing. I'll definitely try them with my CCD. I've got a bottle of Volvic at work too so I'll give that a try too.

Had little conversation with Maxwell Colonna about Edinburgh water and he said

"Edinburgh tap water is soft which will make coffee righter and a little less body driven. This is far better than hard tap water though that wipes out the coffee character. The goal is hardish water bt with low bicarbonate which is only really achievable using industry filters or making water.

Have a go with your tap water and see how you get on, if you feel its a little underwhelming, jump on line and pick up some magnesium chloride to add."

Just throwing that out there in case anyone is interested.


----------



## fatboyslim

Elcee said:


> My V60 timings and brews seemed coming out fine but of course that might been nothing. I'll definitely try them with my CCD. I've got a bottle of Volvic at work too so I'll give that a try too.
> 
> Had little conversation with Maxwell Colonna about Edinburgh water and he said
> 
> "Edinburgh tap water is soft which will make coffee righter and a little less body driven. This is far better than hard tap water though that wipes out the coffee character. The goal is hardish water bt with low bicarbonate which is only really achievable using industry filters or making water.
> 
> Have a go with your tap water and see how you get on, if you feel its a little underwhelming, jump on line and pick up some magnesium chloride to add."
> 
> Just throwing that out there in case anyone is interested.


Any tap water tends to vary depending on the amount of rainfall. Despite his advice I would never use tap water. Try to find some Smart Water to blend with your Volvic (50:50) and use that as a benchmark to compare your tap water to.

For this particular LSOL I'm actually doing 3:2 Volvic to Smart Water to try to bring out more acidity.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've been away so only tried these today for the first time at work as a CCD.

6 on the Lido3, 30 min steep using soft Birmingham tap water. Got a nice sweet brew with a bit of acidity cutting through but nothing else coming.

I'll adjust the grind tomorrow and try again. What's the general concessions finer?


----------



## fatboyslim

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've been away so only tried these today for the first time at work as a CCD.
> 
> 6 on the Lido3, 30 min steep using soft Birmingham tap water. Got a nice sweet brew with a bit of acidity cutting through but nothing else coming.
> 
> I'll adjust the grind tomorrow and try again. What's the general concessions finer?


Normal brewed for me is 4.5-5 on EK but I'm sub 4 for this coffee so yes pretty fine.


----------



## Phobic

assuming that's on the original dial, is that at about 12:00? that is fine...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Phobic said:


> assuming that's on the original dial, is that at about 12:00? that is fine...


Yes It's the original dial. 8 is about 12:00. I usually grind between about 8 and 14 for CCD.


----------



## Phobic

thanks both, I'll have to give going finer on the CCD a go then, I'm at 9 on the 3FE at the finest.


----------



## Rom

I've only had 3 Aeropress brews so far with these beans and what a difference a week makes. I can't describe what I'm tasting but I like it.

I'm waiting until I've finished my bag of White Dwarf before I move to espresso.

If anyone is doing espresso what is working so far?


----------



## filthynines

First crack at espresso hasn't been too bad at all. Set to 4 on my Sage Smart Grinder Pro and it took 42 secs to get 18g>36g. I sipped and it wasn't bad but I still poured it away.

Second attempt was on 5 and got a very smooth shot out 18g>36g in 35 secs. I felt it lacked a little body, so maybe a shorter shot next time. No clear flavours yet.


----------



## Phobic

right I'm back in on these, they've settled down a lot from my 1st filter with them.

had 2 cappa's today trying both the spro's 20g >60g.

1st 1.6 3FE dial @ 20.92 ext, chocolate, too much acid

2nd 1.5 3FE dial @ 21.51 ext, smooth, very well balanced, taste is all 60% chocolate, not full on very dark chocolate but rich good quality choccy.

I'm not usually a choccy fan preferring caramel notes as a rule in cappa but found my self surprised to like this, it was epic in the cappa, so much so that I'm going to have another 1!

I think it's got a bit more to give, going to go finer next time, see if I can get a bit more sweetness.


----------



## Elcee

For brew number 4 I kept the recipe/method the same but used bottled water. I searched the shops near my work place (3 small Sainburys, 2 tescos, a co-op and Lidl) and I couldn't find Glaceu smart water. I did find some Deeside so I mixed that with the Volvic 1:1. Dunno if that was a good idea.

Anyway the brew tasted fuller more like moderately dark chocolate. It reminded me somewhat of Cadbury's Bournville.


----------



## fatboyslim

Elcee said:


> For brew number 4 I kept the recipe/method the same but used bottled water. I searched the shops near my work place (3 small Sainburys, 2 tescos, a co-op and Lidl) and I couldn't find Glaceu smart water. I did find some Deeside so I mixed that with the Volvic 1:1. Dunno if that was a good idea.
> 
> Anyway the brew tasted fuller more like moderately dark chocolate. It reminded me somewhat of Cadbury's Bournville.


Ha, ok I'm not getting any chocolate at all. I've seen the taste descriptors though so maybe I'm showing biased towards them.

Had a very smooth and super clean brew this morning. The acidity is like a little tickle. Blink and it's gone!


----------



## Elcee

fatboyslim said:


> Ha, ok I'm not getting any chocolate at all. I've seen the taste descriptors though so maybe I'm showing biased towards them.
> 
> Had a very smooth and super clean brew this morning. The acidity is like a little tickle. Blink and it's gone!


Aw damn







I wonder how far off I really am with these. I like coffees with really distinctive flavours partly because it helps me to tell if I'm brewing them correctly. If I'm not getting the blackcurrants from a washed Kenyan then something is wrong.

I'll see what other blends of waters people recommend and I'll try a FP this afternoon too.


----------



## Phobic

3rd cappa 1.4 3FE dial @ 21.98% ext, hint of different flavors coming through, less choc but it's still there.

only took a sip of the spro before putting it in milk so think I need to drink 1 on it's own as a spro really, still dialing it in so no conclusive statements on the tasting notes yet.

@Elcee picking out the flavors is hard to do, it's easier to taste things that you're expecting to taste than it is to identify a taste on its own without a reference point - very easy for you taste what others say they can

if you taste chocolate trust yourself, it doesn't matter if that aligns with the tasting notes or not, although it might mean that the beans need to be dialed in differently.

Spro and filter can taste very different as well, you might find the tasting notes are better aligned with 1 than the other - IIRC hasbean tend to quote tasting notes based on cupping, does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Had over 1/2 the first bag as V60's and very nice they were to. As everyone else has said a forgiving bean. Just had a CCD (40 min steep) and I am getting a clean dark chocolate, bit like a 72% dark, but also I think some light raspberry acidity? Only getting a hint but that is what it tastes like to me.


----------



## hotmetal

paul whu said:


> Beans arrived in Labour Party red bags. I like them already.


How do you know it's not Theresa May's election dress?  Odd that she would choose to disguise herself as a Hasbean bag that day.

I'm about to dial mine in. If they were roasted on 6th they must be good for espresso by now? Looked in to see what the consensus was so far regarding grind level, ratio etc. Well, let's see what I get.


----------



## hotmetal

Wow they need a tight grind! Not often I dip below '3' on my E37s (number is irrelevant as I've moved the lever to my favoured spot). These grind very easily and quickly but want a tight grind (so far after 2 shots I'm at 2.7ish).

Last peaberry I remember was a PNG but despite similar appearance these taste very different (the PNG peaberry tasted almost winey).

18>40 at about 30" is the better of the 2 shots so far. (Other was 19>[email protected]" as I was not expecting to have to grind so fine). The first shot ran a bit quick and I also must have cocked up the tap'n"tamp cos I got a spritz. 2nd tighter pour flowed like syrup with all the tiger stripes. First thing that popped into my head was dark chocolate orange or jaffa cakes. Think I'm going to enjoy these.


----------



## fatboyslim

Oh my! Finally got round to having as spro of this and what a spro it is. One of the tastiest espressos I've had in a long long time. Balanced, sweet, smooth and that acidity is more prominent and thoroughly delicious.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

fatboyslim said:


> Oh my! Finally got round to having as spro of this and what a spro it is. One of the tastiest espressos I've had in a long long time. Balanced, sweet, smooth and that acidity is more prominent and thoroughly delicious.


Any prominent tasting notes?


----------



## filthynines

Getting cocoa on a 32g shot. Possibly a little bit of stone fruit but that's getting a little bit lost. Not sure I have anywhere to go on this grinder to test further - setting 4 clogged the machine and 5 is giving me shots in 35 secs.

Very smooth, very drinkable. Happy to drink this.


----------



## fatboyslim

urbanbumpkin said:


> Any prominent tasting notes?


I wouldn't like to say as I have seen the cupping notes. I'm deliberately trying to be vague to leave the door open.

Anyone want to get the ball rolling with an origin guess?

2nd shot EDIT: 2nd shot is not quite as well balanced as the first but the acidity is now singing! Amazing 'spro!


----------



## mmmatron

Thought I'd try them while we've been away in Croatia for the last few days, but the apartment didn't have a kettle! Torture.


----------



## Elcee

For my last couple brews I switched from the v60 to the kalita for a bit and ground coarser. I got some fruit flavours coming through alongside the chocolate. Still unsure about descriptors but some stone fruits (I know...). If I had to be specific I'd say maybe black cherry sweetness and apple acidity.

As for origin? I have no idea.


----------



## Phobic

back to these for another go, CCD 1st 23 min steep.

clearly much better rested now, the OJ flavor I had when they were under 1 week has gone completely.

Getting red fruit, plum, red current and/or red grape, with an lingering almost sherbet type mildly acidic freshness left on my palette, very long finish.

1 observation don't try to drink this too hot, I couldn't resist taking sips as it cooled to my preferred temp and the flavor changed dramatically along the way, when it was too hot there were notes of fig with hints of dark choc in the background but that went completely as it cooled.

tasted at it's best for me when at about 35-30C, and still great at room temp.....

I'll try and go back to an espresso later today but think that the dark choc tastes were because it wasn't dialed in correctly.


----------



## fatboyslim

@Phobic origin guess? Great tasting notes, totally agree on letting the brew cool. Just made another 2 totally knockout espressos this morning.

Smoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth!


----------



## Phobic

leaning towards kenya but it's my 1st proper cup so need to drink more of it


----------



## filthynines

Wow! Ruined my espresso by going one notch coarser on the Sage Smart Grinder. Drinkable, but smooth isn't the word. Like natural orange juice, but harshly acidic.


----------



## Elcee

Went back to the v60. One long pour. Left to cool right down (thank you @Phobic).

It is like I am drinking a different coffee. Where did all this fruit come from?


----------



## Phobic

filthynines said:


> Getting cocoa on a 32g shot. Possibly a little bit of stone fruit but that's getting a little bit lost. Not sure I have anywhere to go on this grinder to test further - setting 4 clogged the machine and 5 is giving me shots in 35 secs.
> 
> Very smooth, very drinkable. Happy to drink this.


you could always up the dose if you find you can't grind fine enough, don't worry about how long the shot takes.

what recipe are you using? 16g dose >32g shot?

try 18g dose, you'll need to dial it back in again, start coarser and keep going finer until you hit the fruit.


----------



## filthynines

18g > 32g, @Phobic... will have to keep playing. Maybe a return to 18g > 36g is needed.


----------



## Phobic

might be better nearer 18g > 36g, I was getting choc when it was under extracted.

give that a go, you might need to go a bit coarser to start with


----------



## fatboyslim

First espresso this morning....yummy but hints of the OJ that others have hinted at. I think I didn't give the La Pav long enough to warm up.

I'm guessing this could be a sign of underextraction?


----------



## Phobic

well not sure if it's my mild hangover but just had a CCD, 35 min steep, it's all juicy blueberries. not getting the plums at all.

it's not in your face fruit but I guess Ethiopian natural, need a few more to see.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

First try at spro this morning. I know others has said this needed to go fine so I set the Major at 1 on the Mazzer Laser dial (my usual espresso range is approx 1.2-1.25). Way too fine. I stopped the shot at 75 secs.

Slackened off to 1.1. 18g=>36 in 54 sec. massive sweetness, a prominent tangerine / satsuma.










Coarser still 1.15 18g=>39g in 39secs








sweetness, more fruits, more acidity tangerine.










I reckon there's definitely more complexity with this roast to be had. First impression is that it's a natural.


----------



## filthynines

@Phobic you were right, I've had to dial the fineness right back. When I had my first shots earlier in the week setting 5 was sufficient. I've had to dial it back to 7, and I can't remember the last time I made espresso on 7. On finer grinds I was getting a lot of bitterness and a salt and vinegar crisps smell.

Getting fruit now. Not confident on saying exactly which one!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried the same grind setting and pushed it to 18g=>47g in 42secs. Getting a bitter choc ish taste with the shot. Pushed too far me thinks.


----------



## fatboyslim

This coffee definitely seems to have a sweet spot! When you hit it, its a tremendous place to be!


----------



## filthynines

The very good thing about LSOL is with so many different people trying the beans there is a lot of scope for discussion and improvement of technique. I've found it very useful in the last two months.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

fatboyslim said:


> This coffee definitely seems to have a sweet spot! When you hit it, its a tremendous place to be!


I think I've found it...or it could just be a fluke...18.5g=>36g in 35 secs.

Intense sweetness, intense fruit, berry, tangerine sweetness, tiny caramel sweetness with a hooch twist.

I'm now convinced this is a natural


----------



## urbanbumpkin

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think I've found it...or it could just be a fluke...18.5g=>36g in 35 secs.
> 
> Intense sweetness, intense fruit, berry, tangerine sweetness, tiny caramel sweetness with a hooch twist.
> 
> I'm now convinced this is a natural


I'm a bit scared to move away from this now I've seemingly nailed it. The slightly longer shots are completely different to this.

I'm tempted to go slightly coarser still and push more water through looking at approx 42g out.

How's everyone else getting on with this?


----------



## paul whu

This is delicious. Had 2 espressos in the last hour. Both quite different. 1st was 17.5 into 32g in 35 seconds. Got loads of caramac sweetness with a mild pear like acidity. Definitely something else fruity going on but cannot offer any more than that.

Next shot 17.5 into 28g. (40 seconds) Not as balanced as previous shot. Caramac became milk chocolate. Quite plummy with no acidity at all. I think there is a little over extraction going on.

My 16 year old daughter's tasting notes (as a flat white) were "that coffee is grrt lush".


----------



## Elcee

I tried two brews this morning. The usual v60 and a 40 min CCD steep. Both 21g to 350 ml.

In the v60 I got smooth choc, cherry/grape sweetness and maybe a bit of red currant acidity.

The CCD was similar but maybe the flavours coming through were more like strawberry and orange.

They kinda reminded me of a washed Burundi or a natural Ethiopian rocko mountain reserve I've had in the past. Although I did read this thread though before drinking so I'm now wondering if its suggestibility.

The cups have been nice. I just wonder if I'm actually just tasting expectations/suggestions and if I'm actually bringing the flavour of these beans out. I am enjoying them more than when I first started with them so that is something positive I guess.


----------



## Rhys

Have to be honest, I've tried pulling three shots of different grind and it's not doing anything for me. My Pavoni is probably too hot (used a wet cloth in the end on the group). The last shot I added milk and a bit of brown sugar (my preference). Though I did manage to get a decent shot weight!










15g in, 41.4g out! Last shot was 14g in, 38g out and a lot tighter grind. Was quite a bit of frothing on the first two (too hot). At least the re-grease has worked wonders for my shot volume which is up from 24g









@fatboyslim I might have to drop by for an ek-spresso to see how different my attempts are lol


----------



## fatboyslim

@Rhys always welcome. Sunday or Wednesday good for me


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rhys said:


> Have to be honest, I've tried pulling three shots of different grind and it's not doing anything for me. My Pavoni is probably too hot (used a wet cloth in the end on the group). The last shot I added milk and a bit of brown sugar (my preference). Though I did manage to get a decent shot weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15g in, 41.4g out! Last shot was 14g in, 38g out and a lot tighter grind. Was quite a bit of frothing on the first two (too hot). At least the re-grease has worked wonders for my shot volume which is up from 24g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fatboyslim I might have to drop by for an ek-spresso to see how different my attempts are lol


I think they're not the most forgiving bean...but when they're right they're stunning.

I've not really got outstanding results from brewed, but these were at work using soft water. They were very nice though, sweet and I think I had a hint of red fruits but that's about it.

At home for spro it's phenomenal with Volvic / Waitrose water, the aubered Major and the Sage. Even the ones that weren't dialled in properly were pretty dam good.


----------



## Phobic

right come on ladies and gents, stop sitting on the fence, lets hear your tasting notes, too many people not commenting!

there's no such thing as right or wrong, the whole point of LSOL is that we join in and learn together.

if fun FFS









(yes I've been on the sherry tonight)


----------



## Rhys

Phobic said:


> right come on ladies and gents, stop sitting on the fence, lets hear your tasting notes, too many people not commenting!
> 
> there's no such thing as right or wrong, the whole point of LSOL is that we join in and learn together.
> 
> if fun FFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes I've been on the sherry tonight)


----------



## Rom

hopefully I'll be out of White Dwarf tomorrow and I can pull my first espresso from the LSOL beans..


----------



## fatboyslim

@Nod any comments? Do your beans have hints of barbecue?


----------



## Nod

fatboyslim said:


> @Nod any comments? Do your beans have hints of barbecue?


Hey I got treated to some shots made by Unoll today with his EK43... they were yum... we were thinking something African... I will hit mine tomorrow and will see if I can add in some hickory smoke to set them off...


----------



## Drewster

Phobic said:


> right come on ladies and gents, stop sitting on the fence, lets hear your tasting notes, too many people not commenting!
> 
> there's no such thing as right or wrong, the whole point of LSOL is that we join in and learn together.
> 
> if fun FFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes I've been on the sherry tonight)


These beans are.......... Nice-ish......

Very smooth in flat whites, very, very smooth.....

Possibly chocolate hints...

Nothing fruity for me....

Looks good as it pours - deep and quite gloopy.....

Not getting anything I can put my finger on in v60.... it is quite nice - in that I have had a few "extras" later in the day rather than just my usual breakfast v60 (while machine warms up for espresso/flat white)....

Quite a dry mouthfeel rather than tons of sweet....... but not harsh....

No fruit.... or no specific fruit....

I am getting through it steadily and will continue too....... It doesn't set my world on fire, I don't think I would call it memorable but it is what it is.


----------



## Rom

First espresso pours.

-----------------------

18.5 > 58 > 28 - had a sip and it wasn't too bad but I chucked it and tightened up some more (after an initial tighten from reading that others needed too)

18.5> 57 > 29 - not much improvement but I didn't chick this one. Nice orange / acid on the finish and an ever lasting finish. Can't wait to nail one at about 18.5 > 42 > 32 and see where we are then


----------



## Phobic

Drewster said:


> Quite a dry mouthfeel rather than tons of sweet....... but not harsh....


on the CDD I described sherbet like, it was almost a hint of powdery type love hearts right on the end of the finish.

is that what you're getting when you talk about dry mouthfeel?


----------



## Drewster

Phobic said:


> on the CDD I described sherbet like, it was almost a hint of powdery type love hearts right on the end of the finish.
> 
> is that what you're getting when you talk about dry mouthfeel?


Not really - more the tea like/tannin "dryness"

(I don't get any tea-like/tannin flavour - just the "dryness")


----------



## Phobic

plenty of people still getting orange off this, I'm not getting any at all any more, only had some on the 1st cup I made before it was well rested.

maybe I'll give spro another go, think I almost had it dialed in, however enjoying it as filter a lot, almost drank the 1st bag as CDDs....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Kept the same settings as yesterday 18.5g=>36g 37secs. Sweet Fruit, citrus, satsuma and a good dash of everything you'd associate funk.

2nd shot slightly coarser 18g =>43g 35 secs. Clean Satsuma and fruits but muted compared to the previous shot.

I get the choc when I try and push it too much.

Back to slightly finer still me thinks.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Went tighter 1.1 on my dial. 18=>36 in 37 secs. Back in the funk zone with a slight hint of caramel.

Most naturals I've previously had I've usually got better results with a greater extraction e.g 18=>42g. Shorter seems to work better for me with these. Maybe it's not a natural ?


----------



## Elcee

I tried pouring into the v60 using the aeropress as a screen. I found the brew really clean. I got the choc, redcurrant and orange/yellow fruit.

It ran a bit fast though so I'll grind finer and try again.

Not really getting that alcoholic funk though that I associate with a natural but not all naturals have that.


----------



## Phobic

spro dialed in 1.4 on 3FE dial,21.59% ext, BIG orange, bright acidity, plenty of funky juiciness, incredibly long finish.

totally different to the CCD

I prefer it as a CCD, will give a V60 a go next I think.


----------



## Rom

Totally agree on that monster finish from an espresso

i might just have to dig the CCD out, I've not used it in a long time.


----------



## Missy

Not getting any funky at all here, still just smooth chocolate. I've been enjoying them, and thought I was "there" and with a poorly small I haven't had time to play around with them, beyond shot weight and the odd aeropress. But I'll try playing with the grind later. (I really should buy more V60 papers!)


----------



## jkb89

Can we find out what this is yet?


----------



## fatboyslim

No one is even remotely close ?

It's not a Kenyan or an Ethiopian


----------



## fatboyslim

Also this coffee makes an absolutely fantastic cold brew. 30g into 500ml. 2 days in the drive on about 12pm on EK dial (setting 4). 50:50 Volvic and smart water.


----------



## christos_geo

Only had two v60s 13.5g in 226 water with pulse pouring 25g / 15 sec 1.46 tds 22.19 EY so wee bit over, still very lovely and espresso 18->34.5 with pre-infusion and definitely getting grapefruit, dark chocolate and macadamia nuts. It could well be Colombian but I'll say Costa Rican for now.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

fatboyslim said:


> Also this coffee makes an absolutely fantastic cold brew. 30g into 500ml. 2 days in the drive on about 12pm on EK dial (setting 4). 50:50 Volvic and smart water.


Can only agree with this, Cold brew of this reminded me of drinking a chocolate Yazoo/Yop drink. Delicious (mine was 100g into just over 1l of water.


----------



## Hibbsy

First go as a v60 and massive amounts of chocolate. Basic recipe of 14g in 300ml filtered water.

Am going to have to try as a cold brew but another v60 first...


----------



## unoll

Given the sweetness, lack of strong acidity and body I'm going for a honey processed costa Rican. Been having some nice results with this one, but I'm mostly finding it sweet rather than particularly complex or interesting.


----------



## imtnom3rcy

I did couple of v6o brews (15g to 250g) and they were enjoyable but not very interesting. I am going to try rest for espresso and see if i can enjoy them more. My guess for the origin is Rwanda .


----------



## Rom

Has anyone tried a Chemex? I'm going to give one a go in about 7 hrs.


----------



## 4515

First shot of this today in Mrs WDs flat white. Grind was too tight.

Small sip gave me sherbet lemons. Didn't take any more to taste further.

Next drink will be a long black - will hopefully get more taste descriptions


----------



## Rom

Rom said:


> Has anyone tried a Chemex? I'm going to give one a go in about 7 hrs.


i messed this one up. I forgot to tighten the grind on my hausgrind and it went through the filter in about 1/2 the time it should have. Not a bad coffee but I know it's better than this. When you mess up with the Chemex it's a lot of beans gone


----------



## 4515

Went a bit coarser but need to go coarser still. Result ! the fan on the Clima Pro kicked in when I was grinding, proving that it does work and it is (probably) useful in a home environment for the three hot days that we have in a year.

Getting spice / leather notes from the aroma

The sherbet lemon that was so prominent in the first try has subsided - theres a hint of citrus that lingers on the tongue once drunk, as does the chocolate.

Plenty of chocolate and slightly dry

Liking this one - I suspect it will improve further with the next shot which should be pretty much dialled in


----------



## fatboyslim

Seems to be there is a huge difference between what this coffee tastes like when properly dialed in and not.

Let's have more origin guesses ?


----------



## Phobic

Honduras


----------



## garydyke1

any one got a little sample I can try?


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> any one got a little sample I can try?


I might have 250g freezer bag going spare. I'll let you know


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> any one got a little sample I can try?


I was going to drop some over to Spence. Happy to do the same for you if it's easier than Fatboys option.


----------



## fatboyslim

Another couple of absolutely cracking espressos this morning. I do sort of see what Roland's taste notes are on about. No one has guessed the origin so far. I'll leave it another few days. Roland has written a bit of info about the coffee, the country of origin and the cupping score which I'll publish along with the reveal.


----------



## unoll

Maybe do a slow reveal; first telling us tasting notes one day, continent another day and finishing with country. Might be fun to see if we can narrow in on origin once we have some clues.


----------



## dan1502

I've only just started this. Yesterday I tried 18 to 43 in 30s as a starting point and I wasn't overly keen. Today I tried 18 to 40 which seemed a bit fast at about 26s then 18 to 41 in 30. The last one was the best but I'm still dialling it in. I've not really got to the point where I can evaluate the flavours or make any guesses yet but don't delay the reveal for my sake. @garydyke1 if you don't get sorted elsewhere let me know.


----------



## unoll

dan1502 said:


> I've only just started this. Yesterday I tried 18 to 43 in 30s as a starting point and I wasn't overly keen. Today I tried 18 to 40 which seemed a bit fast at about 26s then 18 to 41 in 30. The last one was the best but I'm still dialling it in. I've not really got to the point where I can evaluate the flavours or make any guesses yet but don't delay the reveal for my sake. @garydyke1 if you don't get sorted elsewhere let me know.


 What pressure profile are you using?


----------



## dan1502

Currently just a flat 6 bar. I think I'm at about 1.6 on the 3FE dial with old style coffee burrs. I've been meaning to try 2 bar pre-infusion then 6 bar but haven't got around to it.


----------



## Elcee

I would have guessed Costa Ricca but that has been and gone I think. I'll go for El Salvador or Bolivia.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Guatemala


----------



## unoll

dan1502 said:


> Currently just a flat 6 bar. I think I'm at about 1.6 on the 3FE dial with old style coffee burrs. I've been meaning to try 2 bar pre-infusion then 6 bar but haven't got around to it.


I've got a similar dial to yours and old coffee burrs. Try going to 2 or 2.2 and apply 5 bar after a 10s ramp up. Shot time of 24s, ratio of 2.7ish.


----------



## dan1502

unoll said:


> I've got a similar dial to yours and old coffee burrs. Try going to 2 or 2.2 and apply 5 bar after a 10s ramp up. Shot time of 24s, ratio of 2.7ish.


You mean start at 2 then immediately start ramping up in stages to 5 bar then remain constant? What's the exact profile then I can try replicating it?


----------



## unoll

dan1502 said:


> You mean start at 2 then immediately start ramping up in stages to 5 bar then remain constant? What's the exact profile then I can try replicating it?


Is it possible to do one continuous ramp or does it have to be in steps? Im not comletely familiar with how the vesuvius works. If it can be gradually applied from 0bar to 5bar go for that, otherwise I guess go up in 1 bar steps over 10s. Probably worth noting I'm using a 0.5mm gicleur as well.


----------



## Rakesh

EDIT: Should've read stickys


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> I was going to drop some over to Spence. Happy to do the same for you if it's easier than Fatboys option.


Im only after 12g. Then Ill have a stab at the origin


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Im only after 12g. Then Ill have a stab at the origin


 @garydyke1 How does 60g sound? I'll get it in the post tomorrow. PM me your address


----------



## Phobic

garydyke1 said:


> Im only after 12g. Then Ill have a stab at the origin


smart arse pros


----------



## fatboyslim

Managed to really nail this as brewed this morning. Kalita 14g > 230ml 50:50 Volvic Glaceau, total brew time a mere 2:30.

Sweet, a very light acidity (no orange juice) and that smoothness that's been going around. It's actually very morish on the front if anyone can imagine what that means









@garydyke1 beans are in the post today first class so we'll wait for his one and only origin guess before the big reveal!


----------



## fatboyslim

fatboyslim said:


> Managed to really nail this as brewed this morning. Kalita 14g > 230ml 50:50 Volvic Glaceau, total brew time a mere 2:30.
> 
> Sweet, a very light acidity (no orange juice) and that smoothness that's been going around. It's actually very morish on the front if anyone can imagine what that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @garydyke1 beans are in the post today first class so we'll wait for his one and only origin guess before the big reveal!


Post-drinking-addition: I'm sad that brew is finished, I could have kept drinking it! Most delicious brew yet! Think these beans need a long rest period.


----------



## 4515

Backed the grind off further and the coffee has become super sweet.

Detecting a hint of acidity but struggling with flavours right now.


----------



## dan1502

unoll said:


> Is it possible to do one continuous ramp or does it have to be in steps? Im not comletely familiar with how the vesuvius works. If it can be gradually applied from 0bar to 5bar go for that, otherwise I guess go up in 1 bar steps over 10s. Probably worth noting I'm using a 0.5mm gicleur as well.


The profile I just tried was 2 bar then 2.6 then 3.2 then 3.8 then 4.4 all for 2s each then 5.0. I backed off the grind from where I was and the first try was 18 to 49 (nailed that first time) in 30s. Were you referring to a total shot time of 24s or 24s plus the 10s ramp up? Tastes pretty good. I'm getting a fair bit of acidity and no nastiness. I usually add milk after a taste as I have a love for milk drinks but decided not to with this as it's nice as an espresso. Do you have a pressure profiling machine?


----------



## Phobic

I'm prefering this as brewed tbh, the espresso is a bit too in your face for me.


----------



## filthynines

I have struggled with this coffee as an espresso. I had one V60 which was decent, but I have an overall preference for espresso and so most of my beans went through the Sage DTP. I will put much of my consistency problems down to technique, but I think I would disagree with some of the earliest comments saying that this was a forgiving bean. Case in point was this morning: brother had been suggesting that 7 was no longer the best grind setting and it needed to go finer. I went one notch finer and ended up with a 45-second sink shot. I went back to 7 and ended up with a 25-second under-extracted mess.

Some of my best shots of this came in the first 100-200g I consumed. Those shots were good. Since then I've found myself having to think about all of the parameters a little too much to enjoy this bean.


----------



## fatboyslim

July's LSOL is more or less sorted ?


----------



## MWJB

filthynines said:


> I have struggled with this coffee as an espresso. I had one V60 which was decent, but I have an overall preference for espresso and so most of my beans went through the Sage DTP. I will put much of my consistency problems down to technique, but I think I would disagree with some of the earliest comments saying that this was a forgiving bean. Case in point was this morning: brother had been suggesting that 7 was no longer the best grind setting and it needed to go finer. I went one notch finer and ended up with a 45-second sink shot. I went back to 7 and ended up with a 25-second under-extracted mess.
> 
> Some of my best shots of this came in the first 100-200g I consumed. Those shots were good. Since then I've found myself having to think about all of the parameters a little too much to enjoy this bean.


Just out of interest, what was it you disliked about the 45 second shot? Both these shots at 45 & 25sec were the same dose & ratio?


----------



## Rom

Phobic said:


> I'm prefering this as brewed tbh, the espresso is a bit too in your face for me.


I just thought I'd got it....18.5>39>30 seconds.

But no, I actually liked it more when it was 18.5>48>30, thats on my set up anyway

im going back to Aeropress to see how that is now


----------



## filthynines

@MWJB - Yes, those shots were 18g >36g. It was just super bitter and didn't taste at all good.

edit: "It" being the 45 second one.


----------



## fatboyslim

I doubt this will help anyone but I've been doing 12.5g into about 24-28g finest setting on EK. Very slow 10-15 second pre-infusion and then a short 15-20 second pull down.

The results are excellent.


----------



## MWJB

filthynines said:


> @MWJB - Yes, those shots were 18g >36g. It was just super bitter and didn't taste at all good.
> 
> edit: "It" being the 45 second one.


 @filthynines have you tried longer brew ratios, like 18:54? I'd be very surprised if you were over-extracting, even in 45sec.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Just tried this via the Workshop Coffee "Brewing Iced Coffee" method whilst my current batch of cold brew matures in the fridge.

Wow, really nice like chocolate marmalade, slaps you in the face but in a good way.


----------



## unoll

Good to hear that's working out for you, especially if the taste was good enough to not need milk?.

Time wise, my whole shot is usually done in 24s total time. I have a brewtus which gradually ramps up the pressure (they call it progressive preinfusion, but it's basically just extra headspace above the showerscreen), I've capped the opv at 7 bar, but with the recommended grind setting the pressure gauge doesn't go above 6, which roughly means 5 in the portafilter. My flow rate is about 5ml/s.

As another idea: how about a 20s preinfusion at lowest pressure for 20s followed by 9bar, maybe at 91°C, ratio of 1:2. This might give something similar to what me and @fatboyslim are doing on our manual lever machines.


----------



## filthynines

MWJB said:


> @filthynines have you tried longer brew ratios, like 18:54? I'd be very surprised if you were over-extracting, even in 45sec.


Sadly not - and I'm now almost completely out of the beans so that won't be possible this time. Never mind, still learning!


----------



## adz313

fatboyslim said:


> July's LSOL is more or less sorted 


Will this be one for filter or espresso (or both)?

Need to try and get on the guest list again if filter...


----------



## fatboyslim

@adz313 I will always try to get a coffee that is suitable for both. July's is super versatile I'm told ?


----------



## dan1502

@unoll re milk, once dialled in my shots never need milk but sometimes I have a taste and think that I don't want milk which given I'm a flat white (or cortado) lover is a good sign.

I've been tending to stick with the same flat 6 bar profile but have been thinking of adding enough preinfusion at 2 bar for the coffee to just start coming through. In terms of trying other profiles this just goes to show what a difference they can make but the problem is the pretty well unlimited amount of variables on top of grind, brew ratio and temperature (which I tend to leave alone).


----------



## 4515

Just had to tighten the grind back up to where I began - strange as the timing was spot on this morning, having coarsened the grind

Not getting the bold coffee that some speak of. The lemon has come back.


----------



## Mrboots2u

B


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> B


Is this a clue for the origin? Bolivia!


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is this a clue for the origin? Bolivia!


lol no I'm just having an episode


----------



## unoll

dan1502 said:


> @unollhave been thinking of adding enough preinfusion at 2 bar for the coffee to just start coming through.


Sounds good. I think i read that with the vesuvius you can switch profiles during a shot have you tried this? It would be fun to try 2bar until your first coffee drip, followed by a straight 6-9 bar, Dropping to 2bar for the last third of the shot.

I'm more than happy to do the research for you if you lend me your machine


----------



## fatboyslim

Mrboots2u said:


> lol no I'm just having an episode


Don't pay any attention to this lunatic!!!

How was the cupping?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

fatboyslim said:


> @garydyke1 beans are in the post today first class so we'll wait for his one and only origin guess before the big reveal!


 Nice one Mark. @Gary**** Let us know what you think, I'll try and head over to The Steam Room on Saturday


----------



## Elcee

I'm throwing Malawi out there as a guess.

(clutching at straws here)


----------



## Phobic

filthynines said:


> I have struggled with this coffee as an espresso. I had one V60 which was decent, but I have an overall preference for espresso and so most of my beans went through the Sage DTP. I will put much of my consistency problems down to technique, but I think I would disagree with some of the earliest comments saying that this was a forgiving bean.


I've found you need to be spot on with the spro


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Phobic said:


> I've found you need to be spot on with the spro


Completely agree, not forgiving at all for spro. I did try pulling longer and shorter shots but it only seemed to hit the sweet spot on a quite narrow extraction window on my set up. Too long went massively choc and lost all the fruit.

Volvic seemed to work well with it.


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> Nice one Mark. @Gary**** Let us know what you think, I'll try and head over to The Steam Room on Saturday


Its my day off but the guys will look after you I'm sure


----------



## garydyke1

Phobic said:


> I'm prefering this as brewed tbh, the espresso is a bit too in your face for me.


Tried dropping the dose and running a bigger yield?


----------



## Kman10

Had my first flat white with these yesterday, super smooth milk choc, was very nice, going to have my second soon, I shall report back with any more flavours.


----------



## fatboyslim

We await @garydyke1 one and only origin guess before the big reveal. Hopefully his sample should arrive today.


----------



## Phobic

garydyke1 said:


> Tried dropping the dose and running a bigger yield?


in fairness no I haven't, I'm already 20g > 60g though, could give it a go even bigger I guess. not sure I'm that motivated as not generally a fan of OJ and enjoying it much more as a filter anyway.


----------



## Phobic

Kman10 said:


> Had my first flat white with these yesterday, super smooth milk choc, was very nice, going to have my second soon, I shall report back with any more flavours.


keep grinding finder until you get the flavour change, you'll know it when you find it


----------



## Phobic

fatboyslim said:


> We await @garydyke1 one and only origin guess before the big reveal. Hopefully his sample should arrive today.


if no-one gets guesses right can we have some clues please


----------



## Kman10

Phobic said:


> keep grinding finder until you get the flavour change, you'll know it when you find it


Will do, really enjoying that choc hit


----------



## fatboyslim

The correct origin has bean given already (see what I did there?) but lets wait for Gary's guess before congratulating the winner.


----------



## dan1502

I just tried 2 bar preinfusion until the coffee appears through the basket then 6 bar flat and 18 to 50 in 29s. Very nice balance of acidity and sweetness. Thanks to @unoll for encouraging me to move outside the range of parameters I've stuck with for a while. Really nice with and without milk like this but I think with milk at least it might benefit further from tightening the grind a bit. I'll keep on experimenting...


----------



## Wobin19

I am going Tanzania. I agree this coffee has become more sensitive to grind. Early plays I found were getting generally good results, but as it's aged the sweet spot has become narrow . I was struggling to identify flavours but have seen marmalade mentioned. I get that with chocolate, Jaffacake is where I am at! Biggish doses 19.5 to 38 to 42 in 40 seconds is where I have landed. 8.5 bar 106C (93 at group) on the Rocket.


----------



## Phobic

fatboyslim said:


> The correct origin has bean given already (see what I did there?) but lets wait for Gary's guess before congratulating the winner.


----------



## Wobin19

Should have taken the time to catch up with the whole thread, not much time these days.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Wobin19 said:


> I am going Tanzania. I agree this coffee has become more sensitive to grind. Early plays I found were getting generally good results, but as it's aged the sweet spot has become narrow . I was struggling to identify flavours but have seen marmalade mentioned. I get that with chocolate, Jaffacake is where I am at! Biggish doses 19.5 to 38 to 42 in 40 seconds is where I have landed. 8.5 bar 106C on the Rocket.


Weirdly some of the best shots I've had from this have been from slightly underdosing and up dosing. 17.5-18.6.


----------



## fatboyslim

***For those struggling with espresso***

Some advice from Steve at Has Bean:



> I'd go for a fairly standard 93oc for those who have adjustability, those who don't, a good flush to cool down their machine.*
> 
> I tend to go for around 30 second extraction on a ratio of*13g > 27g out


Hope this helps!


----------



## filthynines

fatboyslim said:


> ***For those struggling with espresso***
> 
> Some advice from Steve at Has Bean:
> 
> Hope this helps!


FML. I would never have thought of going down to 13g doses. I'm not even sure I could manage it with my DTP. Would I underfill a double basket? I don't think overfilling a single would work.


----------



## unoll

I had a brilliant v60 of this today, lots of tasty sweetness and smooth texture, a nice bit of gentle acidity too. I think that this coffee is at its best right now.

I don't know about others; but I tend to find hasbean coffees need at least 2 weeks rest until they hit full potential.


----------



## fluffles

filthynines said:


> FML. I would never have thought of going down to 13g doses. I'm not even sure I could manage it with my DTP. Would I underfill a double basket? I don't think overfilling a single would work.


I wouldn't worry too much about the specific dose, there's nothing special about it. Just think about the conditions of his shot... assuming a standard 58mm basket he would have to grind finer to achieve a given flow rate with a lower dose than with a higher dose. So pick a higher dose and maybe try a finer grind along with his suggested cooler temperature, if possible for you.


----------



## filthynines

That's very interesting @fluffles and I hadn't thought of things that way before. Makes perfect sense though!


----------



## Elcee

unoll said:


> I had a brilliant v60 of this today, lots of tasty sweetness and smooth texture, a nice bit of gentle acidity too. I think that this coffee is at its best right now.
> 
> I don't know about others; but I tend to find hasbean coffees need at least 2 weeks rest until they hit full potential.


I agree. My kalita today was like how you described your V60. Very moreish. I've found they've gotten better over time as they've rested too but this is confounded with the fact that I'm adjusting as I go.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

fatboyslim said:


> ***For those struggling with espresso***
> 
> Some advice from Steve at Has Bean:
> 
> I'd go for a fairly standard 93oc for those who have adjustability, those who don't, a good flush to cool down their machine.*
> 
> I tend to go for around 30 second extraction on a ratio of*13g > 27g out
> 
> Hope this helps!


13g? 13g in a standard 16g basket / 15g VST?


----------



## fatboyslim

Roland says 18g > 34g in 30s


----------



## urbanbumpkin

fluffles said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the specific dose, there's nothing special about it. Just think about the conditions of his shot... assuming a standard 58mm basket he would have to grind finer to achieve a given flow rate with a lower dose than with a higher dose. So pick a higher dose and maybe try a finer grind along with his suggested cooler temperature, if possible for you.


 @fluffles sorry for being a numpty, can you run that past me again?


----------



## unoll

Just did a couple of 1:2 brews with the pharos on grind duty. Not bad but a bit acidic for my liking.


----------



## Phobic

fatboyslim said:


> 30 second extraction on a ratio of*13g > 27g out


I can snort 13g of coffee in 1 hit, this isn't enough dammit!!!

(note it's the ratio that's the help here, I'm being silly)


----------



## mmmatron

Opened my first bag today. Took it to work and did a big French press (feldgrind on hand), it was delicious. My colleagues think it's the nicest one so far (I've been trying them out on all our LSOL offerings recently, it's the highlight of our week!).


----------



## garydyke1

13 Must be a typo. lol

Left the damned beans at work so have not tasted









I did open and had a look / smell. The aroma was African but the beans aren't big enough for Kenyan and too even and well processed for Ethiopia .........given its such a tiny lot it must be a country Steve had good relationship with the farm.

Bolivian peaberry??! (I admit a chat with Clive has planted this suggestion of its origin)

Maybe I should drive to work in the AM and grab the beans . Can this wait until 11 am tomorrow for my final guess????


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> 13 Must be a typo. lol
> 
> Left the damned beans at work so have not tasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did open and had a look / smell. The aroma was African but the beans aren't big enough for Kenyan and too even and well processed for Ethiopia .........given its such a tiny lot it must be a country Steve had good relationship with the farm.
> 
> Bolivian peaberry??! (I admit a chat with Clive has planted this suggestion of its origin)
> 
> Maybe I should drive to work in the AM and grab the beans . Can this wait until 11 am tomorrow for my final guess????


Gary you're barred from further discussion


----------



## Phobic

cheat?!


----------



## fatboyslim

****Spoilers*****

*Bolivia Samaipata Peaberry Pulped Natural*

Has Bean has a 10 year history with Bolivian coffee, starting when Steve was part of the Cup of Excellence Jury there in 2007. Over the years, we've seen a lot of changes and a lot of challenges for coffee production in Bolivia - you can see Steve talk about it here: http://www.tampertantrum.com/bye-bye-bolivia/

One of the most important reasons we've been able to keep getting amazing coffees from Bolivia has been the Buena Vista mill, run by Pedro and Daniella Rodriguez, which processes coffee from farmers throughout the region. Now, as I already said, Bolivia's not an easy place to have a coffee farm - however, quite a lot of people who have some land will have a few coffee trees. These may only produce a few kilos of coffee, so when that coffee gets to the mill, it will be combined together into a bigger lot, such as the one you have today. With all the different farmers delivering cherries, getting a delicious result comes down to the mill - picking out the best cherries, sorting them, then processing them carefully.

We ultimately chose this coffee on the cupping table, because it was such a well balanced and sweet coffee. Whilst it is delicious as a brewed coffee, it screamed espresso to us, and it's no surprise that this has become 80% of the house espresso blend for Fernandez and Wells in London - making this an exclusive opportunity to try this as a single origin. We hope you enjoy it!

Grade: Peaberry

Varietals: Caturra, Catuai & Typica

Processing: Pulped Natural

Elevation: 1500 - 1750 MASL

Region: Samaipata village, Santa Cruz department of Florida province

Cupping notes: Butterscotch, Silky body, Gentle green apple acidity, Finishes sweet

Clean Cup: 6/8

Sweetness: 8/8

Acidity: 6.5/8

Mouthfeel: 7/8

Flavour: 7/8

Aftertaste: 6/8

Balance: 7/8

Overall: 6.5/8

Correction: +36

Total: 90


----------



## garydyke1

Lol


----------



## Phobic

hmm, those cupping notes are nothing like I tasted. I can't remember tasting anything remotely like that!

will give it a go again tomorrow and see if I can find anything.

looking forward to watching the vid, I have a feeling I may have had something from this mill before, will need to check my notes but don't remember it anywhere near this if it's the mill I think it is.


----------



## fatboyslim

I've picked up notes not too far from this right from the beginning but I saw the tasting notes right from the beginning.

Its always been a very nice espresso for me extracting a bit over 1:2

Recently its become a very morish brew.

I think a lot of recent coffees have needed a long rest period to really shine, this being no exception.


----------



## unoll

Now i know it's a Bolivian natural I realise it had alot in common with the other hasbean Bolivians there's been lately. Early on the tangyness wasn't coming through but now it's loud and clear. As for the crisp apple; not sure I'm getting it. Oh well, another fail on origin for me, at least I was close with guessing somewhere in the Americas with a naturalesque process ? (yeah I know I'm deluded)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Didn't get anything like butterscotch or apple? Just a random 'B' from Mrboots2u.

I'd have gone instinctively African for these, but they were a bit leftfield (and tangerines) lol


----------



## Kman10

I guessed right with peaberry just on sight, that's as good as it gets for me, I'm useless at origin guessing. Still getting choc on this though


----------



## Phobic

fatboyslim said:


> I think a lot of recent coffees have needed a long rest period to really shine, this being no exception.


I've saved the best part of a bag, will go back to them today and see!


----------



## Phobic

Kman10 said:


> I guessed right with peaberry just on sight, that's as good as it gets for me, I'm useless at origin guessing. Still getting choc on this though


grind finer until you loose the choc


----------



## hotmetal

Well I could see it was peaberry but I wouldn't know what would mark it out as being Bolivia. I haven't had any green apple, only jaffa cake. 106° (=93° at the group) on my R58 and 9 bar. I tried a short and long shot today, same tight grind. 17.8>29.2 in 27" and 17.7>48.2 in 36". Strangely I got a big hit of sweetness from the lungo, with a tad more acidity as it cooled. The shorter one looked lovely as it poured, but didn't have big syrupy gloop that I thought it would. I enjoyed both shots but in contrast to HB's notes I think I actually preferred the lungo. No bitterness coming through at all. Temperature (in the cup not during pull I mean) seems to make a bigger difference than ratio. I did then try it with milk but anything longer than a cortado tends to lose it.


----------



## fatboyslim

I think this coffee like its to be poured long. Lets go for uber extraction ratios of 1:3!


----------



## fatboyslim

First brew of defrosted beans. Improved by freezing


----------



## urbanbumpkin

fatboyslim said:


> I think this coffee like its to be poured long. Lets go for uber extraction ratios of 1:3!


I might give the longer shots at try again I was just getting bitterness when trying up to 48g out.


----------



## unoll

Longer shots are where it's at with this coffee. Im going 16.5:45. I switched to an ims basket today and think I got nicer results than vst; keeping everything else the same.


----------



## mmmatron

Had my first espresso from these this morning. The first shot before dialling in came out at 49s 17.5=>32, it was really nice, surprisingly sweet with a gentle acidity. Going to play around going a touch coarser and longer.


----------



## garydyke1

Peaberry can be quite dense , to try restricting the flow of the espresso by going finer and finer will probably lead to channelling and uneven extraction . Id go for faster but longer yield


----------



## Rom

I was getting a better shot from a faster / longer yield even though I thought I was going wrong


----------



## Xpenno

Thanks to @urbanbumpkin for a sample of these beans









I've got the best notes from 1:2.5 brew ratio on spro in around 25-27s. Once you start going longer there is a risk of slight roast with these but the sweetness is totally worth it, sweet, thick, slight funk, tasty bean. Cheers!


----------



## dan1502

In terms of ratio that's about where I've settled. 18 to 45. I've been trying a 12s 2 bar pre-infusuon which is until the coffee just appears but am wondering if doing that should i be adjusting the shot time accordingly? This morning's were about 33s total.


----------



## Rom

Back to it this morning after being away for the weekend. I've got a bag left, not been frozen so they should be well rested by now.


----------



## fatboyslim

Freezer shot this morning is just better in every conceivable way. Smooth, that silky body is coming through (there might be some butterscotch?) with just a hint of some sort of acidity.

Acidity is actually very pleasant indeed, not harsh or sharp at all. I went for 12.5g into about 28-30g, uber long preinfusion.


----------



## unoll

dan1502 said:


> In terms of ratio that's about where I've settled. 18 to 45. I've been trying a 12s 2 bar pre-infusuon which is until the coffee just appears but am wondering if doing that should i be adjusting the shot time accordingly? This morning's were about 33s total.


Don't worry about time too much, just work on taste. However, infusion at low pressure will increase the overall shot time purely from a flow rate perspective. I'd say to use time more as a QA tool so you know if the shot you've just pulled is consistent with the last.


----------



## Phobic

Xpenno said:


> Thanks to @urbanbumpkin for a sample of these beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the best notes from 1:2.5 brew ratio on spro in around 25-27s. Once you start going longer there is a risk of slight roast with these but the sweetness is totally worth it, sweet, thick, slight funk, tasty bean. Cheers!


I'll have to give this a go, I was @ 1:3 but didn't get any roastyness.

still enjoying these as filter though, very juicy


----------



## Elcee

A bit late here. Thanks for the big reveal @fatboyslim. It was great to try a coffee from Bolivia especially something rareish like a pulped natural peaberry.

The tasting notes are really interesting and quite different from what I got. My own would be something like "a strawberry and orange milk choc smoothie". I can understand the butterscotch because it was smooth and sweet in a fudgey way but not the green apple acidity. For me it was berry/orange, I never once got that malic acidity that is associated with apple or pear flavours.

I've finished mine up. I feel kinda wasted the first half of my first bag as those cups were predominately dark choc.

I think I agree that this coffee has gotten better with resting. I really wonder why some coffees seem to get better with time. I've definitely found that in the past but I realise that is confounded with the fact that I'm tweaking my brews as I go and not comparing rested and non-rested beans side by side.

All in all, I wouldn't rush to buy this coffee again (just my personal taste) but I still enjoyed it a lot so thanks!


----------



## fatboyslim

I think I've accidentally already sourced coffees for July, August and September. Hopefully people still want to be involved next quarter ?


----------



## Phobic

woohoo


----------



## unoll

fatboyslim said:


> I think I've accidentally already sourced coffees for July, August and September. Hopefully people still want to be involved next quarter ?


I've only got about 8 brews left with this coffee. Guess I'm going to need some extra beans to tide me over till the next lsol


----------



## fatboyslim

Yeh July's will probably dispatch mid month (14th?). So plan your bean purchases accordingly.


----------



## dan1502

unoll said:


> Don't worry about time too much, just work on taste. However, infusion at low pressure will increase the overall shot time purely from a flow rate perspective. I'd say to use time more as a QA tool so you know if the shot you've just pulled is consistent with the last.


Sorry, I should have been clearer as I expected that response and that is how I use time but I queried it having read @Xpenno 's post including the shot time he had found to work well (and ratio) so was thinking if I were to try that should I add 12s pre-infusion to the time stated or treat it as a total?


----------



## dan1502

fatboyslim said:


> Yeh July's will probably dispatch mid month (14th?). So plan your bean purchases accordingly.


That's a relief as I still have just under 750g left and 500g of something else.


----------



## unoll

dan1502 said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer as I expected that response and that is how I use time but I queried it having read @Xpenno 's post including the shot time he had found to work well (and ratio) so was thinking if I were to try that should I add 12s pre-infusion to the time stated or treat it as a total?


Might just be easier to know what pressure profile he's using and try to match that rather than driving yourself crazy trying to figure out pressure, flow-rate time and grind relationships to get the same result. Unless you find it fun of course ?


----------



## 4515

fatboyslim said:


> Yeh July's will probably dispatch mid month (14th?). So plan your bean purchases accordingly.


Are you at a point where the next roaster can be revealed ?


----------



## fatboyslim

working dog said:


> Are you at a point where the next roaster can be revealed ?


Sure why not, it's North Star Roaster in Leeds. Been meaning to try them for awhile. The coffee they've offered us featured at the world of coffee event in Budapest recently. It's very exciting! Super versatile for all brew methods.


----------



## unoll

fatboyslim said:


> Sure why not, it's North Star Roaster in Leeds. Been meaning to try them for awhile. The coffee they've offered us featured at the world of coffee event in Budapest recently. It's very exciting! Super versatile for all brew methods.


Awesome! I met the north star guys at the London coffee fest and theirs was the only coffee I bought (Ethiopia Ambella) and it was amazing. I nearly bought coffee from them just now but switched to outpost at the last minute as they also impressed at the festival.


----------



## 4515

Good news ! (and oh - the irony of my recent pm) Ive used North Star from their early days in the old industrial unit and always been impressed with their coffee.

Also chipped in on their kickstarter to fund the new roaster.

Looking forward to these


----------



## Daren

I will be opening a new thread later this week for guest slots on the next LSOL. Keep your eyes on the forum so you don't miss out. The tasting notes sound nom!!


----------



## Daren

.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

fatboyslim said:


> I think I've accidentally already sourced coffees for July, August and September. Hopefully people still want to be involved next quarter 


I have enjoyed following this thread, as I am new to the board I would be interested to know more about how the subscription works?


----------



## Daren

caffeinejunkie said:


> I have enjoyed following this thread, as I am new to the board I would be interested to know more about how the subscription works?


Have a look at the first post on this thread for details > https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38467-LSOL-subscription-sign-up-500g-option-now-available!!!

You have missed this round of subs but guest slots will open up for next month's offering at the end of this week. There will be limited spaces.... You snooze - you loose


----------



## Xpenno

dan1502 said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer as I expected that response and that is how I use time but I queried it having read @Xpenno 's post including the shot time he had found to work well (and ratio) so was thinking if I were to try that should I add 12s pre-infusion to the time stated or treat it as a total?


My whole shot is technically pre-infusion









72% pump pressure on the sage results in a start pressure around 6-7b and it declines slowly throughout the shot.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Daren said:


> Have a look at the first post on this thread for details > https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38467-LSOL-subscription-sign-up-500g-option-now-available!!!
> 
> You have missed this round of subs but guest slots will open up for next month's offering at the end of this week. There will be limited spaces.... You snooze - you loose


much appreciated thank you


----------



## igm45

Daren said:


> I will be opening a new thread later this week for guest slots on the next LSOL. Keep your eyes on the forum so you don't miss out. The tasting notes sound nom!!


Sounds good.

Think I will try get a guest slot next month. Give the new grinder a workout.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

caffeinejunkie said:


> I have enjoyed following this thread, as I am new to the board I would be interested to know more about how the subscription works?


Quarterly subscription will be available after the next 2 LSOL offerings. So I'm guessing there will be a thread on the forum in approx 8 weeks or so.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> Thanks to @urbanbumpkin for a sample of these beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the best notes from 1:2.5 brew ratio on spro in around 25-27s. Once you start going longer there is a risk of slight roast with these but the sweetness is totally worth it, sweet, thick, slight funk, tasty bean. Cheers!


Cheers Spence. Tried coarser and longer 18=>45g in 30 secs. Managed to get some nice longer shots.

Anything over 30 secs at this ratio goes choc / roasty.

I might try slightly coarser still.

18g=>36g in 36secs work well for me too.


----------



## fatboyslim

Has no one else taken a bag out the freezer yet? This definitely open the beans up to more consistently good shots.

Just finished a delicious brew too.


----------



## Missy

I've been away until Sunday, so yes had it out of the freezer, and yes butterscotch definitely there. I wouldn't have guessed natural!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Intriguing bean. Espresso and pour over leave a very tell tale lemon pith tingle on the tongue - no bitterness or sourness. This morning's breakfast Chemex had hints of rose.


----------



## Elcee

How do you guy's feel about Hasbean's tasting notes? Do your experiences align with them?


----------



## Phobic

Elcee said:


> How do you guy's feel about Hasbean's tasting notes? Do your experiences align with them?


no, not at all


----------



## fatboyslim

Elcee said:


> How do you guy's feel about Hasbean's tasting notes? Do your experiences align with them?


Subtle apple acidity is there if extracted within a certain range. Smooth and silky is there too but the butterscotch is debatable for me. Does finish sweet. Improved massively after being frozen and defrosted in terms of consistency.


----------



## dan1502

Xpenno said:


> My whole shot is technically pre-infusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72% pump pressure on the sage results in a start pressure around 6-7b and it declines slowly throughout the shot.


Got you. The declining pressure presumably being due to the reducing resistance as the shot progresses which I think the Vesuvius compensates for (but I'd have to check) so quite difficult re replicate. Meanwhile I'm getting decent results at 18-45 in 31s on my 12s 2 bar pre-infusion followed by a flat 6 bar but I might try increasing the yield a bit and perhaps play around with temperature.

Regarding the tasting notes I can relate to them but not necessarily all in the same shot! Having said that though I generally refer to tasting notes to give me an overall impression of what a bean is like I think they would be pretty close when I consider the best shots I've had.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried again today. 17.5=>42g 32sec. Super sweet, silky (which I see what the butterscotch note refers to now). Subtle acidity and and a taste that I can't define (which must be the apple....LOL).

I've tried longer extractions but I get the roast taste domination.

I'm currently grinding a notch coarser on my usual espresso range. I've got a bag left so I'll see if I can continue going coarser and longer in extraction.


----------



## fatboyslim

Possibly the best shot of the lot for me this morning. Its like it suddenly all makes sense.

Extracted long and quickly. A short-lasting but very pleasant and morish acidity that quite quickly succumbs to sweetness, silkiness and smoooooooothness!

Temperature was on the cooler side as it was the first shot from the la pav.

I'm going back for another hit!


----------



## fatboyslim

How are people finding this as brewed now? Particularly frozen beans. My Kalita this morning was yum!


----------



## Phobic

I drank most of it as brewed, enjoyed it a lot more that spro, think I only have 1 dose left....


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

fatboyslim said:


> How are people finding this as brewed now? Particularly frozen beans. My Kalita this morning was yum!


I am finding them to be great. I bunged three bags in the freeze, one of which I ended up giving to my Dad for fathers day. Enjoying as a V60 or Kalita and still getting very nice brews, to be honest I do not think I have had one bad cup as brewed. Also tried as hot brew over ice to make a cold drink and as a "proper" cold brew, again consistently good.


----------



## Rhys

I'll be brewing some up in the morning.. Dunno whether to go V60 or Syphon though.. Hard life ain't it


----------



## Rdl81

Bit late to the party with this but I am struggling a little with the v60 and areopress it's drinkable but no distinct flavours using my usual brew ratios etc for example today 13.5g 225 water 2min 35inc 30sec bloom on the v60 anyone had any luck with more experimental ratios etc


----------



## fatboyslim

Rdl81 said:


> Bit late to the party with this but I am struggling a little with the v60 and areopress it's drinkable but no distinct flavours using my usual brew ratios etc for example today 13.5g 225 water 2min 35inc 30sec bloom on the v60 anyone had any luck with more experimental ratios etc


What water are you using?


----------



## Rdl81

Tap water that's what I always use for brewed.....does that make me a heaven


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rdl81 said:


> Tap water that's what I always use for brewed.....does that make me a heaven


Is it hard or soft? I couldn't get any definite taste notes with the tap water at my work (which is soft)


----------



## Rdl81

Down south so think it's soft


----------



## Elcee

If you read this thread you can see that many people didn't really get Hasbean's own tasting notes.


----------



## Rdl81

Elcee said:


> If you read this thread you can see that many people didn't really get Hasbean's own tasting notes.


I have read through it and seen that but not really getting much of anything their notes or what others had had so thought would ask


----------



## fatboyslim

Rdl81 said:


> I have read through it and seen that but not really getting much of anything their notes or what others had had so thought would ask


It's a shame that you're not getting the most out of these beans. Steve did indicate micro lots can sometimes be a bit tricky.

As I have frequently indicated, using 50:50 volvic and Glaceau, I do get flavours that are close to Has Bean's but I didn't initially (perhaps a bit of confounding going on as I'd already seen this taste notes).

The bags I've pulled from the freezer have been a lot easier to work with and more consistently delicious.

As a last ditch effort you could try different water. I hope you can get a few tasty brews at least.


----------



## 4515

Enjoying the second bag of these beans more - the rest has helped

Getting cinder toffee this time though


----------



## Daren

Rdl81 said:


> Down south so think it's soft


It'll be hard if down South (Well at least South East)


----------



## Rdl81

Daren said:


> It'll be hard if down South (Well at least South East)


Essex so hard then lol


----------



## Daren

Rdl81 said:


> Down south so think it's soft


The bottom of your kettle is a good guage.... If it scales up really quickly then it's hard (same applies for the spout on your taps.... scale = hard)


----------



## Daren

Rdl81 said:


> Essex so hard then lol


100% hard. I'm in Essex (it's the only way!!), I have to chisel the water out of my tap!!!


----------



## Rdl81

Daren said:


> 100% hard. I'm in Essex (it's the only way!!), I have to chisel the water out of my tap!!!


Defiantly hard as lots of scale in the kettle I only use bottled water in the espresso machine but for brewed it's just tap a 2nd kettle for brewed coffee seems like over kill unless it's a temp controlled goose neck....hmmm....maybe


----------



## Daren

Rdl81 said:


> Defiantly hard as lots of scale in the kettle I only use bottled water in the espresso machine but for brewed it's just tap a 2nd kettle for brewed coffee seems like over kill unless it's a temp controlled goose neck....hmmm....maybe


Try some volvic..... See if you can taste the difference


----------



## fatboyslim

For anyone wondering what my Has Bean LSOL espressos look like, I refer you to my video

Click here


----------



## fatboyslim

So I said I would feedback to Steve and Roland what we thought of this coffee....so just for a bit of fun would people like to summarise their views in 3 (independent) words?

For me it's: Smooth, freezable, top-notch-espresso!


----------



## 4515

three words ... ok ....

creamy, developing, sweet

developing as in its improved over time (arrrggghhhh!! that's more than three words)


----------



## Elcee

Fudgy, fruity, APPLE???


----------



## Drewster

fatboyslim said:


> So I said I would feedback to Steve and Roland what we thought of this coffee....so just for a bit of fun would people like to summarise their views in 3 (independent) words?
> 
> For me it's: Smooth, freezable, top-notch-espresso!


Nice, Smooth....... errrrrr ummmm errrrr Quaffable


----------



## Phobic

Yummy as filter!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Silky, sweet, booze


----------



## fatboyslim

Love all of these. Anyone else want to share their 3 words? It can be something slightly hyphenated like my "top-notch-espresso".


----------



## coyote

Very well roast, well balanced , some peach taste


----------



## hotmetal

Smooth, mellow, fernickety

By which I mean, lovely smooth mouthfeel, muted /balanced acidity (depending on what temp it is when you drink it) and it can be insanely sweet when you hit it just right (round about 18>[email protected]" at 93° for me) but a smidgen either side and it's totally different.


----------



## dan1502

That's pretty similar to where I've ended up. The recipe I'd settled on is 18g to 47.5 - 48.5 in 32 - 34s with a 12s 2 bar preinfusion followed by a flat 6 bar however I'm now experimenting a little with the profile and am just trying a 13s 2 bar preinfusion followed by 12s at 6 bar then reducing in 0.6 bar steps every 2 seconds to see if I can steady the flow and what effect that has. I missed my target yield by 0.5g or so on the first attempt so it's too soon to tell.

Regarding the beans getting better with age, whilst it seems that way I also wonder whether it's more or as much to do with getting more familiar with the beans and refining the dialling in over time that means they taste better. This is why I like having a kilo as I often find it takes me between 250g and 500g to really nail the dialling in so I get 500g plus to just enjoy. That can be the frustration with the SSSSS beans and only getting 250g.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

smooth, sweet, coldbrewlicious


----------



## 4515

My fourth word would be juicy liking @hotmetal s fernickety


----------



## dan1502

Just an update to say the above profile is working very well. Enjoying consistently wonderful espressos and flat whites at the moment. Very well balanced.


----------



## Elcee

I think it would be cool to see what the folk at Hasbean make of our feedback.


----------

